# Batch erstellen Programm bei Start höhere CPU Priorität zuweisen..?? (ERLEDIGT)



## ThomasGoe69 (5. Juli 2014)

*Batch erstellen Programm bei Start höhere CPU Priorität zuweisen..?? (ERLEDIGT)*

Nabend, 
ich weiss nicht, ob das nicht doch eher in der Windows Ecke gehört ??

Meine Frage: ich möchte ein Programm bei Programmstart via Batch Verknüpfung gleich eine höhere CPU-Thread Priorität zuweisen (Programm lässt es zu, das an seiner Priorität rumgewurschtelt wird), wie
könnte die aussehen ??

Programm heisst :   Blender.exe   , die  Standardpriorität ist Normal, und sie soll auf hoch bzw. höher als normal.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## XT1024 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Batch erstellen Programm bei Start höhere CPU Priorität zuweisen..??*

etwa so?

```
start x:\y\blender.exe
wmic process where name="blender.exe" CALL setpriority "high priority"
```
Changing Windows process priority via command line - Super User


----------



## VikingGe (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Batch erstellen Programm bei Start höhere CPU Priorität zuweisen..??*

Die Frage ist, warum ausgerechnet Blender eine höhere Priorität bekommen soll. Schneller wird das Rendern dadurch nicht, sofern keine Hintergrundlast vorhanden ist, aber der Desktop wird noch weniger Spaß machen als bei Windows ohnehin schon, wenn wenn da mehr als ein Browser läuft.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Batch erstellen Programm bei Start höhere CPU Priorität zuweisen..??*

Die Frage habe ich erwartet  , nur soviel, es hat mit einem verifizierbaren Programmsetting zu tun, was in AboveNormal-Threaded läuft.


@ XT1024:* Danke*,das hat leider nicht richtig bei mir gefunxt, aber ich habe verschiedene Sachen gelesen, ausprobiert...: ich habe in dem Installationsordner nun eine Batch gelegt, die folgendes , einfaches stehen hat: 





> start /ABOVENORMAL BLENDER


Und es läuft...weiss zwar noch nicht warum, aber es geht...


----------

